# Your "Joker" Actor ?



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello.

On actual "Events" a question for you:

*-Cesar Romero*
*-Mark Hamill (Voice)*
*-Jack Nicholson*
*-Heath Ledger*
*-Jared Leto*
*-Joaquin Rafael Phoenix  <--- Corrected ! Thank you for the Clue  @Flame *

or other

Who is your actual Choice ? And maybe can you tell us why *he* ?

Thank you.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> On actual "Events" a question for you:
> 
> ...


I'd say Ledger if we don't count performances in the cartoon, he was just so fun to watch and MUCH better than pussy versions of Joker like Leto's


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 17, 2019)

I haven't seen the new Joker movie with Todd Phillips, but I really want to, he looks like he plays a good joker.

My absolute favorite is Heath Ledger, I love his persona through out the dark knight series, and I think he was really good in those movies. 

I haven't seen suicide squad, but Jared Leto is my least favorite Joker


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I'd say Ledger if we don't count performances in the cartoon, he was just so fun to watch and MUCH better than pussy versions of Joker like Leto's





DeoNaught said:


> I haven't seen the new Joker movie with Todd Phillips, but I really want to, he looks like he plays a good joker.
> 
> My absolute favorite is Heath Ledger, I love his persona through out the dark knight series, and I think he was really good in those movies.
> 
> I haven't seen suicide squad, but Jared Leto is my least favorite Joker



His Joker performance still scares me today...


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 17, 2019)

*Jack Nicholson - Sinister AF*


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 17, 2019)

Troy baker can do one hell of a joker voice, but I wonder how he would do playing as joker in a movie?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

Was my status update a cause for this thread or was it another coincidence? 

I'd say Heath Ledger is the best joker hands down, most people would say so as well. Though for something true to the comics, Mark Hamill's voice is a perfect match, even Kevin Conroy as Batman's voice, I can't imagine anyone else being better suited.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 17, 2019)

I haven't heard/seen them all, but the voice that immediately pops into my head is Mark Hamill's Joker. 

Probably helps that he was the one I saw the most as a kid through the 90s/early 00s cartoons. 

It surprised me to find out that it was Mark Hamill a few years ago.

Funnily enough I saw this earlier:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> I haven't heard/seen them all, but the voice that immediately pops into my head is Mark Hamill's Joker.
> 
> Probably helps that he was the one I saw the most as a kid through the 90s/early 00s cartoons.
> 
> ...




That video shows just how braindead crowds can be. They boo the guy's question, but when Mark goes with it, WOOOOOO!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2019)

I heard really good things about the new joker. Pretty hyped for it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I heard really good things about the new joker. Pretty hyped for it.



I don't know what to think of it yet (that's where my status comes in lol).

Here's TIME: https://time.com/5666055/venice-joker-review-joaquin-phoenix-not-funny/
Here's IGN: https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/08/31/joker-movie-review


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

For me it is very difficult to say.
From the facial expressions,I like these Guys:

Nicholson - for me the "nearest" on the Comics from my Childhood.

 
Ledger: - only scary....

Romero: - funny, as it is.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't know what to think of it yet (that's where my status comes in lol).
> 
> Here's TIME: https://time.com/5666055/venice-joker-review-joaquin-phoenix-not-funny/
> Here's IGN: https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/08/31/joker-movie-review


Damn I haven't read them all but they really go to antipodes.
I guess I'll have to only trust myself and watch it when I can to get my own opinion


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Sep 17, 2019)

ceasor romano, mark hammil, jack nickelson


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> For me it is very difficult to say.
> From the facial expressions,I like these Guys:
> 
> Nicholson - for me the "nearest" on the Comics from my Childhood.
> ...



Are you joking or? "Only scary"? Really? ;A;



EDIT: Oh wait, do you mean only just the looks?


----------



## Issac (Sep 17, 2019)

Mark Hamill's voice is number 1 for me, and then closely followed by Heath Ledger. Just as Mark Hamill said in the video above, Heath's Joker is a fantastic interpretation of that character, a different take that in itself is a magical performance.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 17, 2019)

Batman TAS Joker (Mark Hamill voice)  will always be the definitive for me, way above Heath Ledger's. With the TAS Joker, he was a perfect blend of madness and pure evil. No rhyme or reason to him - which I think is what makes him the scariest. Heath Ledger's knocked on this door, but never quite opened it. He was insane, mad, evil, but there was still a very calculating demeanor to him. Also, the TAS Joker seemed more aggressive and bold. With Ledger's, it's like the room needs to be hushed just to hear him speak. *Smacks lips* Ok, everybody....listen up....*smacks lips again*.

All good jokers! Except Jared...I tried hard to give that one a chance and like it, but just can't.


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2019)

why is people saying Todd Phillips? 

in the new movie is Joaquin Phoenix playing joker.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> why is people saying Todd Phillips?
> 
> in the new movie is Joaquin Phoenix playing joker.







I was so confused.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> why is people saying Todd Phillips?
> 
> in the new movie is Joaquin Phoenix playing joker.



Thank you for the rectification of the actor. Unfortunately, this error has not noticed until now, which can only mean that this actor does not seem to play a "role" in the Joker League ...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you for the rectification of the actor. Unfortunately, this error has not noticed until now, which can only mean that this actor does not seem to play a "role" in the Joker League ...



Todd Phillips is the director of the new Joker movie btw.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2019)

*wanders into thread*

*sees many picks being the TAS Batman*

There was never really any doubt about sticking around on this site for me but nice to have confirmation anyway.

Edit. Though if we are going to have rare joker appearances then... spoilers for a 1985 episode of The Super Powers Team: Galactic Guardians

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6l257g


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2019)

Mark Hamill (although a lot of credit for B:TAS' Joker goes to the animation team) and Jack Nicholson. I'm in the very tiny minority that wasn't particularly impressed by Ledger's Joker. Everyone is wild about the performance but I'm just not seeing it


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2019)

Veho said:


> I'm in the very tiny minority that wasn't particularly impressed by Ledger's Joker. Everyone is wild about the performance but I'm just not seeing it



It is probably the whole immediately posthumous thing (odd for a junkie but oh well). We will see in a few years; it was 2008 it dropped so we will likely be seeing the kids too young to have caught it at the time being teenagers and all that before long, and with that tends to come a certain clarity or lack of bias.

I wouldn't call it a bad performance per se, either in general or as a take on the whole joker thing, but I also never found myself in the "bar raised, perfection attained, nothing will come close to this, this is the new standard" set and found such praises actually rather odd -- just a decent performance in a decent film (I actually liked batman begins more, and never saw the third).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> It is probably the whole immediately posthumous thing (odd for a junkie but oh well). We will see in a few years; it was 2008 it dropped so we will likely be seeing the kids too young to have caught it at the time being teenagers and all that before long, and with that tends to come a certain clarity or lack of bias.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a bad performance per se, either in general or as a take on the whole joker thing, but I also never found myself in the "bar raised, perfection attained, nothing will come close to this, this is the new standard" set and found such praises actually rather odd -- just a decent performance in a decent film (I actually liked batman begins more, and never saw the third).



If you liked the first one more, then by all means do not watch the third one at any point in your life.

Even looking back at Heath Ledger's performance now, it's really iconic to me at least, and I really don't know how to put it into words to explain it to some who would say otherwise. It really was unique performance you wouldn't have found in any movie back then, and I don't feel as though time has changed that yet if it would ever.

Then again, I do understand if you would say it doesn't look like how much people praise it to be. Like all things really good, when language is used to express how good you feel about something, it can seem like an extreme in contrast to what you mean, language can be pretty limiting at times. For example, to say masterpiece is also very relative and comparative. Though using the word "perfect" would be wrong, again, that's how a lot of people would describe something they really really liked.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> If you liked the first one more, then by all means do not watch the third one at any point in your life.
> 
> Even looking back at Heath Ledger's performance now, it's really iconic to me at least, and I really don't know how to put it into words to explain it to some who would say otherwise. It really was unique performance you wouldn't have found in any movie back then, and I don't feel as though time has changed that yet if it would ever.
> 
> Then again, I do understand if you would say it doesn't look like how much people praise it to be. Like all things really good, when language is used to express how good you feel about something, it can seem like an extreme in contrast to what you mean, language can be pretty limiting at times. For example, to say masterpiece is also very relative and comparative. Though using the word "perfect" would be wrong, again, that's how a lot of people would describe something they really really liked.


If I do it will only be a "I am bored at my grandparents' house" sort of thing. While they actually have one of the best DVD collections anywhere I still find myself looking at the odd stuff -- think they were the main reason I ever saw the third (possibly also second but I might have seen that elsewhere) star wars prequel.

As far as unique... for a mainstream film then sure, for a mainstream superhero film then absolutely. For an independent film (and this was in the midst of something of an indie takeover) then not so much, and TV even more so (OK so it was Dexter series 5 at this point which some reckon it was when it went downhill but even so in the years leading up to it the idea of a dark reflection of a character doing the master manipulator bit was nothing terrible special, plus whatever HBO was doing). You also had the likes of Netflix rising up and Redbox also doing their thing, mostly off the back of indie films.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If I do it will only be a "I am bored at my grandparents' house" sort of thing. While they actually have one of the best DVD collections anywhere I still find myself looking at the odd stuff -- think they were the main reason I ever saw the third (possibly also second but I might have seen that elsewhere) star wars prequel.
> 
> As far as unique... for a mainstream film then sure, for a mainstream superhero film then absolutely. For an independent film (and this was in the midst of something of an indie takeover) then not so much, and TV even more so (OK so it was Dexter series 5 at this point which some reckon it was when it went downhill but even so in the years leading up to it the idea of a dark reflection of a character doing the master manipulator bit was nothing terrible special, plus whatever HBO was doing). You also had the likes of Netflix rising up and Redbox also doing their thing, mostly off the back of indie films.



I'm not saying the character and story is as unique, I was talking about the acting. The Joker as you know is a very old character, and there definitely has been similar characters before this movie came out. I doubt you would've seen his kind of acting in the Dexter series. There are so many small details in his expressions and mannerisms that really make it very compelling and it really stands out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dexter probably had the narrator explain things to me but they put some serious effort into physical acting as well. As far as this one goes (I was paying attention when I watched it, and even more so during the subsequent glut of "video essays" on the matter) then a few nervous tics as Joker by way of Law Abiding Citizen do not a masterwork make.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2019)

Anybody seen the new film yet?

There have been some good reviews from all sorts of people that normally line up fairly well with my opinions on films, with the dude that did the Joker being especially noted in those but at the same time it is also far enough along that any hype has probably passed. I am however probably going to have wait for the nearby village cinema to get it in a few weeks before I get to play.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Anybody seen the new film yet?
> 
> There have been some good reviews from all sorts of people that normally line up fairly well with my opinions on films, with the dude that did the Joker being especially noted in those but at the same time it is also far enough along that any hype has probably passed. I am however probably going to have wait for the nearby village cinema to get it in a few weeks before I get to play.



I'm going to watch it this Saturday hopefully. I'll post my general thoughts.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Oct 8, 2019)

*Jack Nicholson for sure.*


----------



## rustinrj (Oct 11, 2019)

Heath Ledger is my favorite Joker.


----------



## ganons (Oct 11, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> My absolute favorite is Heath Ledger, I love his persona through out the dark knight series, and I think he was really good in those movies.



Throughout the Dark Knight series? He was only in 1 Batman movie. Saying that he stole the show, batman was like the secondary character imo.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)

Just came back from watching it, it was pretty damn good. I didn't expect it to have plot twists, but those are there as well. The acting is definitely on par with Heath Ledger, just a different kind. I would love it if they make a Batman movie and then some from this movie, the backstory set here would be perfect for a different kind of story.

Without spoiling too much, it was a really good movie, no doubt about that. Is it absolutely perfect? No way, but I would like to say that it was excellent. You can really sympathize with this Joker, a unique take on the character.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 12, 2019)

ganons said:


> Throughout the Dark Knight series? He was only in 1 Batman movie. Saying that he stole the show, batman was like the secondary character imo.


My bad haha, his persona is great in the movie he is in. I think the dark knight movies are great, they aren't the best, but I personally love them, and they are the best movies so far out of all the ones that came out after it (Looking at you Batman Vs Superman)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> My bad haha, his persona is great in the movie he is in. I think the dark knight movies are great, they aren't the best, but I personally love them, and they are the best movies so far out of all the ones that came out after it (Looking at you Batman Vs Superman)



If a series of movies are born by this new Joker movie, I can safely say the quality would be either around on par or better than that trilogy.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 12, 2019)

Mark Hamill of course

Also, surprised you didn't add a poll


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Also, surprised you didn't add a poll


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Mark Hamill of course
> 
> Also, surprised you didn't add a poll





Jiehfeng said:


>



I am soooo sorrrri............
(I simply forgot this option....)


----------



## dotmehdi (Oct 12, 2019)

I like the fact that there are many definitions of the Joker as movies are produced, and even the last one from Todd Philipps with Joaquin Phoenix is a different one from his older brothers.

For example, Tim Burton's Joker (played by Jack Nicholson) is kind of reassuring. His makeup is perfect and clean and his style definitely comic and cartoon-like, and above all, he has built a universe around him, made of art and colors. He is, in his delirium, a creative artist. Nolan's Joker (played by Heath Ledger) is terrifying : there is nothing around him, only chaos and a vague cynical memory of the world in which he lives He doesn't beleive in anything, there is nothing sacred to him. He is more like a nihilist destroyer than an idealist. All he want to do is to prove that darkness exists in everyone.

The fact that we can express hatred, sadness, foolness, and many other terms that define vilans in each Joker we create is really cool. Every director has its version of the Joker, and that's what makes me want to watch all these movies, again and again.


----------

